# Info on Toyota KS 901 and KR506?



## liesvandenberg (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi, I am new on this forum. I would like some information on these Toyota machines KS 901 and KR506. At the moment I am bidding on them as I would love to broaden my experience of knitting by using a machine. Up till now I knit everything by hand. I would love to hear from anyone if this is a good choice for a beginner. I am a designer so I would like to try out my hand in this new way. Thanks in advance!


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

This is one of the later machines that Toyota made and should serve you well. It is difficult to obtain sponge bars for them and you will probably have to refurbish them yourself. 
Make sure the instruction manuals come with the machine. They will give you the basic instructions you need to get started.


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

I did have the Toyota 901 machine and Ribber, I found it a strong knitting machine, I found nothing whatsoever wrong with it, however I do prefer the Brother machines, I now have a 881 and 965 and sold my Toyotaxx


----------



## liesvandenberg (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks Beth, I am also trying to find a Brother KH 260. But they are very rare and hard to find in Holland.


----------



## MegsyStylish (Nov 24, 2013)

susanjoy said:


> This is one of the later machines that Toyota made and should serve you well. It is difficult to obtain sponge bars for them and you will probably have to refurbish them yourself.
> Make sure the instruction manuals come with the machine. They will give you the basic instructions you need to get started.


I've had a Toyota 901/501 set since last September - paid too much, spent the entire Labor Day weekend tearing it down, cleaning and rebuilding. Invaluable learning experience. It is a workhorse, makes beautiful fabric, once you learn to manage standard gauge. I like it so much, I bought a 950 machine on eBay for cheap that needed an even deeper cleaning.

I learned much from my USM and a chunky machine before I was able to manage the standard gauge Toyota effectively.


----------



## MegsyStylish (Nov 24, 2013)

If the manual is not included, don't despair; they are available to download. I use the copy on my ipad, rather than beat up the wonderful vintage manuals that came with my set.


----------



## sandra7 (Dec 6, 2012)

I have got a Toyota knitting machine but it has been in its box for about ten years now, I keep saying one of these days it will come out of hiding. Don't see patterns for Toyota machines.


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Sandra7 any pattern written for the gauge of your machine is suitable, it soesn't have to be written specifically for Toyota. The 24 st. punch cards work in the same way as Brother cards except the lace cards - you have to turn them over so that the 'back' of the card is facing you as the lace carriage transfers in the opposite direction to the Brother lace carriage.


----------



## sandra7 (Dec 6, 2012)

susanjoy said:


> Sandra7 any pattern written for the gauge of your machine is suitable, it soesn't have to be written specifically for Toyota. The 24 st. punch cards work in the same way as Brother cards except the lace cards - you have to turn them over so that the 'back' of the card is facing you as the lace carriage transfers in the opposite direction to the Brother lace carriage.


Thanks Susan, didn't know that, it does need to come out into the open sooner rather than later.


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Hope you enjoy using it. Remember to check the sponge bar as it will need more foam on it (draught excluder works well - brown rather than white). Also work your way through the instruction manual and learn the basics before you get too ambitious!


----------



## liesvandenberg (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi, thanks for responding. I have an appointment next sunday to view the Toyotas. This lady also has a Singer bulky knitter. Is that how you say it? Anyway, I'm looking forward to it. I can hardly wait to start. She will give me a demonstration, which is perfect. So I will see if the machines are in good working order. And then I will start with the manual in hand, just as you did! I will let you know how it all works out.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a Toyota 901 and although I have not used it much, I know it is a good machine. I talked to Norman from Newton's Yarn Country at Stitches South, and he was very enthusiastic about it. http://www.newtons.com/knitting_machines.htm
There is also a Yahoo group for the Toyota too. I have Brothers and a Passap, but have been more than happy with the Toyota because of its unique features.


liesvandenberg said:


> Hi, I am new on this forum. I would like some information on these Toyota machines KS 901 and KR506. At the moment I am bidding on them as I would love to broaden my experience of knitting by using a machine. Up till now I knit everything by hand. I would love to hear from anyone if this is a good choice for a beginner. I am a designer so I would like to try out my hand in this new way. Thanks in advance!


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

It is a wonderful machine. With the ribber it allows you to knit without the floats using most punch cards, unlike other machines.

The Singer is a nice machine also except that it uses 12 stitch punchcards of which there are a few out there while the 260 uses all of them except the lace ones. Some people make their own cards and you can get blank ones and a puncher from HKknits in Hong Kong. He ships world wide for free.


----------



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

I have 2 Toyota KS 901's and ribbers. Also 1 for parts. I love them. They work very well. You can get the sponge bars through the Knitting Closet, I have ordered from them twice with no problems. I do believe Newton's Yarn Country also can help you with the sponge bars, also other attachments for the Toyota KS 901 if you need them. I ordered a ribber, and some other Toyota attachments from them. About the only item i would say is getting hard to come by are needles for the Toyota. Grab them when you find them. I did try refurbishing my sponge bar before i ordered, but did not like it as much as buying one. It's a great machine. I love mine! I started out machine knitting on the bond. The Toyota was easy to learn, the manuals are really well written and very detailed. I think you would love it.


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that the sponge bar for the Toyota KS901is the same as for the Brother. BUT please check before buying. I've had 3 of this model and it is a good one. The only trouble I've had is the spring on the main carriage has broken on two models and I have not been able to get them repaired. Someone said that a spring from a biro pen will fit but you need 3 hands to put it in.


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

Is the knitting closet in the States please. I live in NZ and need to replace a couple of springs but don't have anyone here that will tackle the job now.


----------



## marciechow (Mar 19, 2014)

stitch1 said:


> Is the knitting closet in the States please. I live in NZ and need to replace a couple of springs but don't have anyone here that will tackle the job now.


yes the knitting closet is in the states. here is the link ;
http://www.theknittingcloset.com
I really hope this helps.

I too have a Toyota KS 901 but the ribber I have is the KR 501 for it. 
good luck.
marcie


----------



## ashliegh (Oct 1, 2016)

Thank you all I have only just bought the Toyota 901and ribber and I'm finding it really difficult to use after the brother 881 and knitmaster but will continue to try. Regards ashliegh


----------

